# Commercial Roofing Training



## Butane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello everyone, I wanted to see if anyone could recommend the best places to get training or certifications on commercial roofing inspections and installations. I recently took the Haag Commercial Inspectors course and it was excellent. Any of the manufacturers that you prefer would also be helpful. Thank you


----------

